# New indoor range, Dayton,Ohio area



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

What are your hours?


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

What Dayton NEEDS is a 50 yard indoor range!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Slims_Mission38 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Killer 3d indoor range!!!!*

You can count me and my buddy to show up Andy cuz we'll be there sometime this week or so. Great job on the new indoor range!! Can't wait to try it out!! Loved the course when I was there before, so I know I'll enjoy the indoor range even better and for only $10!!!!
Well, cya on the range!!
Slim


----------

